# slimming world



## rossie (Jul 15, 2013)

After almost being in denial with type two diabetes I have at last got my brain in gear and joined slimming world after recomendation from LeeLee....Weighed in at a massive 21 stone 12 pounds.......thats nearly 5 stone gained since i was told i have diabetes ....took only 13 months to gain it...what changed in my brain..??? well i had to go into hospital  and i was too heavy and my peak flow was only  240...and the anesthetis said it was to dangerous so i had an epidural..not nice to be awake through it...and even worse when in recovery when my blood pressure plumented....4 hours of stablising it and the shakes on my right side was enough to scare me into doing something about it.....this is my 5th day so far...trying to get my head around weekly menu without repeating the same old salad, jacket and soup syndrome...any help with menus will be appreciated....Am going on the red original if anyone has good recipes for me....Thankyou for listening....


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 15, 2013)

It's definitely salad weather - I'll post a couple of recipes for stuff that isn't just boring lettuce/cucumber/tomato!


----------



## rossie (Jul 15, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> It's definitely salad weather - I'll post a couple of recipes for stuff that isn't just boring lettuce/cucumber/tomato!



thankyou


----------

